# Dungeon Siege error



## LookingForHelp! (May 6, 2009)

I know I'm going a little bit old school with this, but I have a problem. I've installed the game successfully everything gets finished, blah blah blah, then whenever i go to actually play the game, it gives me an error. The error tells me that my video card either does not support direct x 7 or does not support a 3d acceleration. I've checked my card many times, and i am absoulutley certain that it meets all the requirements.....I mean it runs KOTOR perfectly.:4-dontkno


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Please list your specs

RAM
CPU
Motherboard
Graphics Card
PSU


----------



## Weralxet (Sep 24, 2010)

My system runs DSII perfectly, but first one cause force close.
WXP P SP3. LG LW75 P555 unchanged.

I need real help to launch this license stuff. DEP exaption wont help.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

This might help. It the latest version of Direct X


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You don't need to insult me, I just want to get a baseline of what you have before i help you.

So I did a bit of research and it seems that this solution works. Dungeon Seige has a problem with T&L. Transform and Lighting as the game has a problem supporting it on Windows 7 for some reason.


> I found a super easy way to get Dungeon Siege working for Windows 7.
> When you try to play the game a window will come up with some bull about having compatibility problems. Here is what i did to get the game working perfectly on my Windows 7 x64 (64 bit):
> 
> 1. Make sure you install DirectX 9.0c since Windows 7 doesn’t come with it!
> ...


http://deathmarine.com/dungeon-siege-and-windows-7-x64/

Same thing here pretty much on the last post of the page
http://www.siegenetwork.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&p=138700

I would also run the game in a separate folder like;
C:\Games\Dungeon Siege\...

It also helps if you set the security permissions for the game to allow full control for all 4 users if you just have an admin account on your PC.

right click on the game's folder
properties
security (tab)
edit(button)
allow full control for all 4 users. 

I hope this helps and please don't insult me next time, I'm not about to try to make you go through useless hoops. The hardware I ask for is so I can find drivers for you so I don't have to ask for you to find them on your own.


----------



## Weralxet (Sep 24, 2010)

Sorry for that rush. Im former helpdesk specialist, btw, and just get picky with that - gime dxdiag and so on.
I tried
all 4 run options in hardware settings(with 32/16 bpp, full/no shaddows, bi/trilinear filtering)
i tried to use DEP exclusions
i tried to stop my Norton360, and add exclusion rights.
my video, as you could see is X700 ATI. I use OMEGA drivers, cause it much more compatible with many games.
HDD is NTFS, but that shouldn't be a problem, thought.
audio is realtek with active driver
default video player is JetAudio(might be i should set WM as default?)

i wont pop up such old theme, but there are no usefull help or solutions about that problem.

sorry again. and hope i'd hold dwarwen minigan again. 
PS access rights trick wont work same as run in compatibility mode. and my XP is x86.


----------



## Weralxet (Sep 24, 2010)

llacrossedude7 said:


> This might help. It the latest version of Direct X


Pal, i have this version over like 2 years for now )))
My WinXP instaled on 08.2008. Not reinstalled since then.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

A couple of things you should try:

- Uninstall the game completely and delete any remaining folders.
- Launch the installer from the CD manually with right clicking on it and launching it as an administrator.
- Try installing in \Progam Files
OR Try installing in \Program Files (x86)
(You should try the (x86) one first).
- Make sure to install the latest patch, also, right click on it and run it as an administrator.
- When launching the game, right click the shortcut and in the properties disable visual themes and have it run as administrator.
- Before launching the game, disable Aero (known the cause alot of problem to launch old games) and also set the default non Aero theme !
- Make sure any firewall and antivirus is disabled before launching the game.
-Set the compatibility to Windows XP SP3 by right-clicking on the icon and click the compatibility tab. Set it to XP SP3 and force it to run as a admin.


----------



## Weralxet (Sep 24, 2010)

Well.
Not actually rollback to SP2, un/ewinstalling of Video from Omega to native laptop, not either uninstalling of Alcohol52% have reaults.
Only installing of Legends of Aranna(including original one) work well.
Not completely. Because now i have whole sccv hang on - no wifi or explorer after exit the game.
But this is another story, yeap?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Is this a legal copy of the game? Because you mentioned Alcohol 52% which is a burning and mounting software.


----------



## Weralxet (Sep 24, 2010)

llacrossedude7 said:


> Is this a legal copy of the game? Because you mentioned Alcohol 52% which is a burning and mounting software.


Sure it is legal.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Try using the real default drivers that are released from ATI not modded ones.


----------

